# Digestive enzymes for constipation???



## Echota4 (Aug 20, 2004)

I am curious to find out if anyone has taken or it currently taking digestive enzymes to help with your constipation. I went to my doc again this past Friday and he's sending me to another GI doc for a 2nd opinion, but I can't get in until Oct 21! My doc really couldn't answer my questions I had about my constipation problems, I'm on day 7 of nothing!I take 2-3 teaspoons daily of flax seed oil, and drink about 70-80 oz of water daily!







I eat really healthy, hardly any junk, maybe a cookie or 2 every day. I've been diagnosed IBS-C. I've tried stool softners, fiber pills, drinks, raisins, prunes, etc. I've taken the Zelnorm, which tore me up, and I've stopped taking laxatives, I want something more natural. I'm even seeing an acupuncturist, which helps, but I don't want to have to depend on that alone.







When I asked the doctor about the enzymes, he told me to ask the GI doc, as he wasn't very up on that, he's an internist. I'm really getting frustrated since I'm having sharp pains on and off in my right side, about when the colon bends. I even asked him about colon hydrotherapy and he didn't know anything about it. I asked if he thought I might have blockage or a twist or pinch in my colon and he told me if I'm having movements, then no blockages!







Echota4


----------



## meribaibs (Jan 18, 2004)

Everything you've always wanted to know about enzymes (if it's any help): http://www.enzymestuff.com/index.htm


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

My GI suggested I take them for gas and it seems to help sometimes but not with C, at least that has been my experience. Sometimes I feel like I could have a bowel obstruction too, but on my lower left side. As long as you can pass gas its my understanding theres no obstruction. Pain and feeling like its a blockage is probably a spasm. Wish I had the answer


----------



## RailFan (Aug 29, 2004)

I've been taking that new Digestive Advantage for IBS for a couple of weeks or so, and it's helped somewhat. It hasn't done much for my C, but it has made me MUCH less gassy. Even with the lingering C, I feel better internally, which is a good thing.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

taking Bromelain sure helps me - i take one or two with dinner on occasion -


----------



## roger (Mar 26, 2003)

I've been using ZYME-AID from Country Life for about a month. I don't think it helps much with C but I've had a significant reduction in gas and bloat while using it.Here's the ingredient label:







and here's a link to the product: ZYME-AID Digestive Enzyme Complex I don't know if this brand is any better than others but it does include most of the basic digestive enzymesroteaseAmylaseLipaseCellulase The only significant omission from this mixture is lactase but I don't really have problems with dairy.


----------



## bein2004 (Jun 2, 2004)

I have been taking something called Procreatin with amylaze and a couple of other things. I think bromelain is one of them. So far it hasn't helped. I posted this somewhere else and someone replied that this would not have "live" organisms in it. Wonder If anyone has experience with probiotics with live organisms? Walking Lady


----------

